#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >         2012

## ameer

*       2012 * 
* 
  : 142
  : 2012

[]           
[-pdf]                     



1 -      -   : 14

1 -    - 
2 -       
3 -   ( )
4 -  
5 -    .  
6 -  
7 -   - 
8 -   -   
9 -        []
10 -   -  
11 -    -   
12 -    -
13 -    -
14 -   []





2 -   -   : 5

1 -  
2 -  
3 -   []
4 -   [] [-pdf]
5 -   





3 -        -   : 100

1 -     -   
2 -   
3 - 
4 -     
5 -  
6 -   
7 -      
8 -   - 
9 - 12     -  
10 -   (   )
11 -   
12 -    -
13 -   -
14 -       
15 -        - 
16 -       -  
17 -         - 
18 -      
19 -     
20 -   
21 -     -1
22 -    65 -  
23 -       -    
24 -       - 
25 -  ..  - 
26 -    65   - 
27 -    - 
28 -     - 
29 -      -    
30 -    - 
31 -       
32 -   -  
33 -      -  
34 -     -  
35 -   - 
36 -     
37 -      - 
38 -   - 
39 -    -   
40 -    -   
41 -     -  
42 -   - 
43 -   -  
44 -      -   
45 -       -  
46 -      -  
47 -      - 
48 -        -  
49 -         1975 -     
50 -       -  
51 -        - 
52 -    
53 -    -
54 -    - 
55 -  -  
56 -            1954 -  
57 -           1954-1963
58 -      - 
59 -        - 
60 -     -  
61 -          -  
62 -   -  
63 -       -  
64 -      -  
65 -     - 
66 -      
67 -      - 
68 -      - 
69 - 72     - 
70 -     
71 -  - 
72 -    -  
73 -          - 
74 -        -  - 
75 -    -  
76 -    ..      -  
77 -  -  
78 -   23   1952 -  
79 -     -  
80 -    - 
81 -   -   
82 -    - 
83 -     - .     - .    - .   
84 -         2010
85 -    :       
86 -          - 
87 -       - 
88 -    - 
89 -    
90 -     -
91 -     
92 -       ..      1949
93 -       
94 -        -  
95 -      ..   
96 -           
97 -     - 
98 -   
99 -          
100 -       





4 -     -   : 93

1 -      
2 -          - 
3 -  95
4 -  2000
5 -   2000
6 -     2005
7 -     2008
8 -       2010
9 -   - 
10 -   
11 -  -  - - 
12 -      
13 -      - 
14 -    -  
15 -     -   
16 -        
17 -     - 
18 -  
19 - 14        
20 -     
21 -    
22 -     
23 -    
24 -    
25 -      
26 -      
27 -   
28 -    - 
29 -       -  
30 -      - 
31 -   - 
32 -   - 
33 -      -      
34 -     -  
35 -         1948 -  
36 -       -   
37 -       - 
38 -    :    - 
39 -     -   
40 -        (1928 - 1953) - 
41 -       - 
42 -      1928  2007
43 -          
44 -   :          
45 -                  1984  1990 -  .     .   
46 -       ( )
47 -   ..    :  
48 -               (14  2006  15  2008)
49 -       - 
50 -          
51 -    -  
52 -     "1936  1949"      - /  
53 -        ..  - 
54 -    
55 -     
56 -   
57 -      - 
58 -       - 
59 -       ( ) - 
60 -     "  "- 
61 -   ..  - 
62 -       - 
63 -        ..  - 
64 -     - 
65 -       - 
66 -       
67 -  
68 -      
69 -     
70 -    - 
71 -      
72 -      -  
73 -    -   
74 -     - 
75 -         
76 -   ...   2012
77 -    -
78 -       1982 - 2007 -  
79 -         1967 - 1987 -  
80 -        - 
81 -      
82 -       
83 -      -  
84 -      
85 -           " "
86 -         1948
87 -       1948
88 -   
89 -    
90 -   -  
91 -        1928   1954 -  
92 -     - 
93 -     





5 -      -   : 31

1 -      - 
2 -      -  
3 -     -  
4 -    ..   - 
5 -      - 
6 -      - 
7 -     1955   - 
8 -   - 
9 -      - 
10 -  ( )  - 
11 -       ...  - 
12 -     - 
13 -      - 
14 -       
15 -         -  
16 -    - 
17 -    1974  ..   
18 -     
19 -     
20 -        
21 -     
22 -       
23 -       (28  1948)
24 - "     "- 
25 -    -  
26 -      
27 -   
28 -     ..  
29 -    
30 -       
31 -      





6 -     -   : 10

1 -    ..     (1905 - 1973) - 
2 -     ..   :    -  
3 -       ..  - 
4 -       - 
5 -    ..  - 
6 -     ..   - 
7 -     -  
8 -      ..  - 
9 -       - 
10 -    ..     





7 -     -   : 5

1 -    - 
2 -     .. " "- 
3 -    ɿ - 
4 -           - 
5 -          (  ) - 





8 -       -   : 5

1 -       1 -   
2 -          (  ) -   
3 -    -  
4 -       -  
5 -   ..     





9 -     -   : 1

1 -    []





10 -     -   : 6

1 -   
2 -  []
3 -      []
4 -   [] [-pdf]
5 -          -  
6 -      []





11 -      -   : 3

1 -    ..    
2 -    -  
3 -   -  





12 -     -   : 8

1 -    
2 -   
3 -     [] [-pdf]
4 -  
5 -  -
6 -   -
7 -  
8 -   





13 -       -   : 27

1 -     - 
2 -     -  
3 -       - 
4 -       - 
5 -   -  
6 -  - 
7 -        - 
8 -       - 
9 -      - 
10 -    -   
11 -     - 
12 -      - 
13 -    ǿ  
14 -       
15 -     -  
16 -     1 -   
17 -         - 
18 -    - 
19 -    
20 -      "  " -  
21 -    - 
22 -    -  
23 -       -  
24 -     ...     -  
25 -     - 
26 -      -   
27 -   -  





14 -    -   : 3

1 -  
2 -    -
3 -    





15 -      -   : 12

1 -     - 
2 -    ...    
3 -       ..    - 
4 -   -/  
5 -    " "   
6 -      
7 -       - 
8 -      - 
9 -     
10 -      
11 -         
12 -       





16 -    -   : 11

1 -     
2 -       
3 -      
4 -       
5 -         - 
6 -   
7 -   
8 -   
9 -     -
10 -     
11 -      





17 -       -   : 10

1 -  
2 -   - 
3 -        -  
4 -     -  
5 -     - 
6 -   -  
7 -      - 
8 -    -  
9 -     - 
10 -     -  





18 -      -   : 2

1 -      
2 -      





19 -        -   : 5

1 -        - 
2 -        .. /   
3 -    (5)      . .  
4 -        
5 -       





20 -     -   : 15

1 -    
2 -     - 
3 -           - 
4 -      
5 -      
6 -      
7 -    
8 -   
9 -   
10 -   
11 -   
12 -  
13 -   - 
14 -     
15 -       





21 -       -   : 25

1 -  
2 -     -  
3 -   - 
4 -      -  
5 -     
6 -       - 
7 -   - 
8 -     - 
9 -     -  
10 -     - 
11 -     -   
12 -    -  
13 -    
14 -     - 
15 -            - 
16 -     
17 -     
18 -    -   
19 -     - 
20 -     -  
21 -     - 
22 -        - 
23 -       
24 -       - 
25 -    - 





22 -    -   : 3

1 -     
2 -    
3 -     





23 -       -   : 3

1 -     - 
2 -        - 
3 -     - 





24 -      -   : 1

1 -     





25 -     -   : 1

1 - 100     





26 -      -   : 4

1 -       []
2 -    -  
3 -       [] [-pdf]
4 -    [] [-pdf]





27 -        -   : 13

1 -        
2 -   ....  
3 -    - 
4 -      - 
5 -    - 
6 -         - 
7 -       - 
8 -    -  
9 -    ..    - 
10 -    - 
11 -    - 
12 -      -  
13 -            





28 -     -   : 13

1 -    1-10-     
2 -     - 
3 -    
4 -    
5 -   ..  
6 -   
7 -   
8 -   
9 -   
10 -  
11 -  
12 -  
13 -   





29 -       -   : 13

1 -     - 
2 -    /   
3 -             
4 -       
5 -      -  
6 -     
7 -          
8 -       
9 -     
10 -            1906 - 1938 .  
11 -       
12 -     - 
13 -     - 





30 -      -   : 17

1 -   ..   - 
2 -    - 
3 -      - 
4 -  - 
5 -    -   
6 -      - 
7 -    11   - 
8 -     - 
9 -    -  
10 -     - 
11 -   -  
12 -     - 
13 -  ..      -  
14 -      - 
15 -        
16 -    - 
17 -       -  





31 -     -   : 3

1 -        -
2 -    - 
3 -   -  - 





32 -     -   : 5

1 -         -
2 -   :    
3 -   - 
4 -   
5 -  





33 -     -   : 9

1 -   
2 -     
3 -   
4 -       [] [-pdf]
5 -   -   [] [-pdf]
6 -     [] [-pdf]
7 -    [] [-pdf]
8 -       [] [-pdf]
9 -    





34 -       -   : 8

1 -          - 
2 -        - 
3 -      
4 -   
5 -    
6 -   - 
7 -    
8 -      





35 -     -   : 11

1 - 
2 - - 
3 -       - 
4 -   
5 -  
6 -  
7 - 
8 -     - 
9 -      
10 -   - 
11 -         "  "    -    





36 -     -   : 4

1 -    - 
2 -     -  
3 -     - 
4 -    





37 -     -   : 9

1 -     
2 -    
3 -   
4 -    
5 -   
6 -   
7 -     - 
8 -     2 - 3 - 4
9 -  :  





38 -     -   : 5

1 -     - 
2 -      - 
3 -      - 
4 -     - 
5 -     





39 -     -   : 18

1 -  _
2 -     
3 -       
4 -     
5 - 
6 -   
7 -   []
8 -    
9 -   
10 -    
11 -       
12 -       
13 -       
14 -  "  "   ( 8 )
15 -     (14 ) 
16 -     (10 ) 
17 -     - 
18 -      - 





40 -     -   : 5

1 -     - 
2 -      
3 -      - 
4 -    [] [-pdf]
5 -   - 





41 -      -   : 45

1 -    
2 -  
3 - 
4 - 
5 - 
6 - 
7 -  
8 -  
9 -  
10 -  
11 -   
12 -  
13 -  
14 -  
15 -  
16 -   
17 -   
18 -  
19 -  
20 -  
21 -  
22 -  
23 -   
24 -   
25 -  
26 -  
27 -  
28 -   
29 -   
30 -   
31 -   
32 -   
33 -   
34 -    
35 -    
36 -   
37 -   
38 -    
39 -    
40 -     
41 -     
42 -     
43 -       
44 -    -   
45 -         





42 -     -   : 13

1 -     [] [-pdf]
2 -     [] [-pdf]
3 -   
4 -    
5 -   ..  
6 -    1
7 -  - 
8 -     /  
9 -  
10 -  1
11 -     
12 -      
13 -     ..   





43 -    -   : 9

1 -  
2 -  3 - 
3 -  -
4 -    -
5 -    
6 -           
7 -  
8 -     
9 -     -





44 -      -   : 10

1 -      -
2 -    
3 -   
4 -      []
5 -      []
6 -      -    [] [-pdf]
7 -  
8 -          []
9 -    ..    
10 - ______





45 -       -   : 8

1 -      
2 -    [] [-pdf]
3 -     []
4 -           [] [-pdf]
5 -  ɻ   [] [-pdf]
6 -   []
7 -       [] [-pdf]
8 -          [] [-pdf]





46 -     -   : 2

1 -      [] [-pdf]
2 -   





47 -      -   : 26

1 -    
2 -   []
3 -   []
4 -  
5 -      
6 -    
7 -     
8 -     
9 -  :    
10 -    
11 -       
12 -   
13 -    
14 -       
15 -   :   
16 -      
17 -     
18 -    
19 -       :  
20 -   
21 -        
22 -  
23 -    
24 -  :      
25 -         
26 -          -   





48 -       -   : 5

1 -   
2 -   
3 -   
4 -    ǿ
5 -     





49 -     -   : 4

1 -         
2 -   
3 -      
4 -      





50 -     -   : 7

1 -   
2 -  
3 -  
4 -  
5 -   - 
6 -  
7 -      





51 -     -   : 3

1 -   - 
2 -     - 
3 -         -  





52 -     -   : 4

1 -    - 
2 -     
3 -      
4 -    - 





53 -      -   : 2

1 -     -
2 -        - 





54 -     -   : 64

1 -   
2 -  
3 -   
4 -     
5 -   
6 -   
7 -   
8 -   
9 -    
10 -    
11 -  
12 -    
13 -  
14 -   ( )
15 - 
16 -  
17 -      ..  
18 - 
19 -   
20 -  
21 -  
22 -    
23 -   
24 -    
25 -      
26 -  
27 -  
28 -  
29 -  
30 -   
31 -  
32 -     
33 -    
34 -     
35 -  
36 -    
37 -     
38 -   
39 -  
40 -  
41 -    []
42 -      
43 -   
44 -   []
45 -  
46 -  
47 -   
48 -    
49 -   
50 -   
51 -    
52 -    
53 -     
54 -      
55 -     
56 -   
57 -   
58 -   
59 -  
60 -  
61 -    
62 -    
63 -      - 
64 -        





55 -     -   : 51

1 - 
2 - 
3 -  
4 -  
5 -  
6 -  
7 -  
8 -  
9 -   
10 -   
11 -    
12 -    
13 -     
14 -     
15 -     
16 -     
17 -     
18 -      
19 -       
20 -      
21 -       
22 -    -
23 -     
24 -     
25 -   (  )
26 -    
27 -     
28 -    
29 -      
30 -      
31 -    
32 -      
33 -  
34 -     
35 -     


36 -       
37 -     
38 -        
39 -    
40 -  
41 -     
42 -    - 
43 -  
44 -    
45 -       -
46 -            
47 -     
48 -    -  
49 -       []
50 -  
51 -   -4 





56 -     -   : 29

1 -           
2 -   
3 -     
4 -       
5 -    
6 -    
7 -     
8 -     
9 -   
10 -      
11 -    
12 -       
13 -        
14 -   
15 -  
16 -      
17 -    
18 -   
19 -  
20 -    
21 -     
22 -    
23 -    
24 -   
25 - -    
26 -      
27 -     
28 -  
29 -   - 





57 -     -   : 8

1 -     
2 -   - 
3 -    
4 -    
5 -          -  
6 -    
7 -        
8 -    





58 -     -   : 10

1 -       - 
2 -  
3 -    
4 -     
5 -      
6 -       
7 -      -
8 -   
9 -  
10 -   





59 -     -   : 10

1 -    -
2 -   []
3 -    []
4 -    []
5 -   []
6 -   []
7 -    []
8 -    []
9 -   []
10 -     []





60 -     -   : 9

1 -   
2 -    
3 -    
4 -     
5 -    
6 -    
7 -     
8 -       
9 -  





61 -    -   : 17

1 -  
2 -  
3 -  
4 -    
5 -     
6 -    
7 -    
8 -   
9 -     
10 -     
11 -     
12 -         []
13 -        []
14 -   -   
15 -    []
16 -          -
17 -          - 





62 -     -   : 9

1 -     - 
2 -      
3 -     ( )
4 -  -  
5 -     
6 -    
7 -      
8 -  
9 -      





63 -      -   : 60

1 -     
2 -    
3 -    
4 -    
5 -  
6 -   
7 -     
8 -   
9 -  
10 -      
11 -  
12 -    
13 -     
14 -     
15 -       
16 -    
17 -  
18 -   
19 -  
20 -    
21 -    
22 -   
23 -  
24 -  
25 -  
26 -  
27 -     
28 -  
29 -       
30 -  
31 -       
32 -   
33 -  
34 -  
35 -    
36 -       
37 -      
38 -   
39 -    ( )
40 -    ( )
41 -    (  )
42 -    ( )
43 -    (     )
44 -    ( )
45 -    ( )
46 -   
47 -  
48 -     
49 -  
50 -      
51 -    
52 -     
53 -    
54 -   
55 -      
56 -     
57 -     
58 -   
59 -    
60 -      





64 -     -   : 36

1 -  
2 -   
3 -   
4 -   
5 -    
6 -   
7 -  
8 -          
9 -    
10 -    
11 -  
12 -  
13 -  
14 -   
15 -  
16 -     
17 -  
18 -    
19 -  
20 -  
21 -     -
22 -  
23 -  
24 -  
25 -   
26 -  
27 -    -
28 -  ()    [] [-pdf]
29 -     []
30 -        [] [-pdf]
31 -       -     []
32 -         [] [-pdf]
33 -         []
34 -             [] [-pdf]
35 -      [] [-pdf]
36 -        [] [-pdf]





65 -     -   : 26

1 -     
2 -  - 
3 -    
4 -  ̿
5 -     
6 -   -
7 -     
8 -  
9 -     
10 -     
11 -    
12 -      
13 -    
14 -      
15 -     
16 -   -   
17 -    
18 -     
19 -     
20 -    
21 -    
22 -    
23 -   ..
24 -   
25 -   []
26 -   - 





66 -     -   : 28

1 -  
2 -   
3 -    
4 -     
5 -  
6 -    
7 -   
8 -   
9 -    
10 -    
11 - 
12 -   
13 -    
14 -    
15 -  
16 -   
17 -   
18 -  
19 -   
20 -     -   
21 -       []
22 -   -   []
23 -      []
24 -     []
25 -      []
26 -   []
27 -    []
28 -     -     -





67 -     -   : 12

1 -      
2 -  
3 -    
4 - 
5 -    
6 -      - 
7 -      - 
8 -    -  
9 -  -  
10 -   
11 - 
12 -     - 





68 -     -   : 19

1 - 
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 
5 -  
6 -  
7 -  
8 -  
9 -  
10 -  
11 -  
12 -   
13 -  -
14 -   
15 -   ...   
16 -     
17 -     
18 -    - 
19 -    





69 -      -   : 4

1 -   []
2 -   
3 -  -   
4 -      





70 -      -   : 13

1 -  
2 -  
3 -  
4 -         []
5 -   
6 -   
7 -   
8 -    
9 -     
10 -      
11 -  
12 - 
13 -           





71 -       -   : 13

1 -  
2 -   
3 -   
4 -   
5 -       []
6 -     
7 -   
8 -    
9 -    
10 -     
11 -     
12 -      
13 -        





72 -      -   : 25

1 -   
2 -    
3 -   
4 -    
5 -   
6 -  
7 -     
8 -    
9 -      
10 -  [1] ..  
11 -  
12 -  
13 -     
14 -    
15 -     
16 -    doc
17 -  
18 -  
19 -  
20 -  
21 -  
22 -   
23 -   
24 -    
25 -   

*See More:        2012

----------


## ameer

*
73 -     -   : 9

1 -   
2 -  2001
3 -   2002
4 -   2003
5 -    2004
6 -   
7 -       
8 -        :    :  
9 -       





74 -     -   : 5

1 -  
2 -  
3 -  
4 -   
5 -  





75 -     -   : 14

1 -  
2 -  
3 -  
4 -    
5 -   
6 -     
7 -      
8 -      
9 -    11 ѿ
10 -    
11 -    
12 -   
13 -      
14 -    - 





76 -     -   : 11

1 - 
2 -  11 
3 -   
4 -   
5 -    
6 -     
7 -    
8 -       
9 -   -
10 -     ( ..  .. )
11 -    





77 -     -   : 5

1 -      " "   ) []
2 -  ɡ ɡ  []
3 -   -   
4 -       - 
5 -     - 





78 -      -   : 5

1 - 
2 -  
3 -    
4 -    
5 -      





79 -     -   : 31

1 - 
2 -   
3 - 
4 -  
5 -  
6 -   
7 -     
8 -  
9 -   
10 -   
11 -   
12 -    
13 -     
14 -   
15 -    
16 -  
17 -   
18 -  
19 -  
20 -      
21 -         []
22 -    []
23 -    []
24 -    []
25 -     
26 -    
27 - 
28 -   
29 -    
30 -    
31 -    





80 -      -   : 2

1 -     -  
2 -     -  





81 -      -   : 9

1 -  
2 -  
3 -  
4 -    
5 -  
6 -  
7 -          
8 -  (  )   
9 -   





82 -     -   : 7

1 -     
2 - .. 
3 -    
4 -  
5 -     ǿ
6 -    
7 -     -





83 -       -   : 8

1 -   
2 -   
3 -  
4 -   
5 -   
6 -  
7 -    -  
8 -       []





84 -     -   : 33

1 -   
2 -     
3 -          
4 -     .
5 -      
6 -   
7 -   
8 -      
9 -   
10 -      
11 - 
12 -   
13 -   
14 -     
15 -    
16 - 
17 -        
18 -      2
19 -   
20 -    
21 -   
22 - 
23 - 
24 - 
25 - 
26 - 
27 -  
28 -   
29 - 
30 -       -  
31 -           
32 -     
33 -      





85 -     -   : 5

1 -    
2 -  --    
3 -      
4 -   
5 -      





86 -     -   : 4

1 -    
2 -      - 
3 -    - 
4 -  





87 -       -   : 4

1 -   -   
2 -   
3 -      
4 -       []





88 -      -   : 7

1 -     -   
2 -       -  
3 -       
4 -    -  
5 -     -  
6 -     -  
7 -    





89 -      -   : 12

1 -     
2 -       
3 -        -   
4 -     
5 -      
6 -      
7 -    
8 -  
9 -    
10 -  
11 -  
12 -     





90 -     -   : 5

1 -         
2 -      
3 -    - 
4 -       - 
5 -    ...    





91 -      -   : 6

1 -   - 
2 -  
3 -   
4 -  
5 -   
6 - 





92 -     -   : 20

1 -   ..   -   
2 -        - 
3 -     - 
4 -    
5 -  
6 -   -.  
7 -      
8 - 
9 -   - 
10 -    
11 -        - 
12 -       (( ))   
13 -         
14 -     .     
15 -       (( ))
16 -   
17 -        ..  
18 -   .. 
19 -     
20 -          





93 -     -   : 10

1 -   
2 -   
3 -     - 
4 -  
5 -    - 
6 -    
7 -  
8 -   
9 -   
10 -    





94 -      -   : 6

1 -         
2 -         
3 -      
4 -         
5 -     
6 -         []





95 -     -   : 10

1 -  
2 -      
3 -    
4 -    
5 -      
6 -     
7 -     
8 -   
9 -    
10 -    





96 -      -   : 6

1 -     
2 -  -
3 -   
4 -  []
5 -    []
6 -   []





97 -      -   : 2

1 -          
2 -   []





98 -    -   : 5

1 -  
2 -  - 
3 -    
4 -   
5 -    /  





99 -      -   : 3

1 -     
2 -        []
3 -    []





100 -     -   : 2

1 -       
2 -     





101 -     -   : 5

1 -     - 
2 -       
3 -   
4 -    
5 -     [] [-pdf]





102 -     -   : 4

1 -    []
2 -     - 
3 -           -   []
4 -      [] [-pdf]





103 -     -   : 175

1 -   
2 -       
3 -         
4 -            
5 -          
6 -        
7 -           
8 -   ( )     
9 -          
10 -        
11 -        
12 -        
13 -    
14 -        
15 -       
16 -          
17 -      
18 -      ɿ
19 -      
20 -          
21 -    
22 -   ǿ
23 -        
24 -          
25 -    
26 -       
27 -       
28 -         
29 -       
30 -      
31 -      
32 -          
33 -     {   }
34 -     
35 -     
36 -      
37 -     
38 -   
39 -   
40 -   
41 -   
42 -   
43 -    
44 -     
45 -       
46 -   
47 -      
48 -     
49 -       
50 -       
51 -    
52 -    
53 -     ...   
54 -    
55 -    
56 -   
57 -      
58 -    
59 -    
60 -            
61 -        
62 -    
63 -          
64 -        
65 -        
66 -   
67 -         
68 -   ( )   
69 -            ɿ
70 -          
71 -       
72 -      
73 -        
74 -       
75 -      ɿ
76 -       
77 -       
78 -       : ݿ  
79 -        
80 -        
81 -   
82 -     
83 -     
84 -      
85 -       
86 -    
87 -      
88 -     
89 -          
90 -       
91 -  .
92 -    
93 -        
94 -       .
95 -       
96 -      
97 -       
98 -        
99 -      
100 -     
101 -    
102 -       
103 -     
104 -       
105 -          
106 -       
107 -         
108 -     
109 -      
110 -    
111 -      
112 -    ǿ
113 -          
114 -        
115 -         
116 -     
117 -     
118 -     
119 -       95/ 1995  
120 -       ()
121 -       
122 -    
123 -     
124 -    
125 -     
126 -     
127 -     
128 -     ? ( )
129 -      
130 -      
131 -     
132 -      
133 -      
134 -      
135 -     
136 -        
137 -      
138 -       
139 -     
140 - 
141 -           
142 -       
143 -    
144 -         (   )
145 -       
146 -    
147 -     (      )
148 -     
149 -     
150 -        
151 -    ѡ   
152 -       
153 -      
154 -         
155 -     
156 -       
157 -      
158 -     
159 -    
160 -    
161 -    
162 -    
163 -        
164 -       
165 -          
166 -      
167 -       
168 -        
169 -        
170 -          
171 -    
172 -    
173 -         
174 -     
175 -   





104 -      -   : 23

1 -    []
2 -  []
3 -          []
4 -   []
5 -          
6 -      
7 -      
8 -       
9 -        
10 -       -  
11 -   []
12 -     [] [-pdf]
13 -    [] [-pdf]
14 -   [] [-pdf]
15 -        [] [-pdf]
16 -      [] [-pdf]
17 -   [] [-pdf]
18 -    [] [-pdf]
19 -      [] [-pdf]
20 -    [] [-pdf]
21 -    [] [-pdf]
22 -   [] [-pdf]
23 -    [] [-pdf]





105 -       -   : 10

1 -       - 
2 -        
3 -     
4 -        -   
5 -     
6 -     
7 -        
8 -      
9 -            (    )
10 -       





106 -     -   : 10

1 -   
2 -       []
3 -    []
4 -     - 
5 -      []
6 -   - 
7 -  
8 -   - 
9 -    - 
10 -    ..    - 





107 -      -   : 3

1 -        []
2 -         []
3 -       []





108 -      -   : 8

1 -    []
2 -    []
3 -   
4 -   
5 -   
6 -     
7 -      
8 -       





109 -     -   : 16

1 -   - 
2 -    
3 -     
4 -      
5 -    
6 -     
7 -   
8 -      - 
9 -   - 
10 -     - 
11 -     - 
12 -    ɿ  
13 -   - 
14 -   - 
15 -      - 
16 -    2    - 





110 -      -   : 14

1 -      
2 -   
3 -     
4 -     
5 -        
6 -     
7 -    
8 -   
9 -  
10 -  
11 -  
12 -   -   
13 -  
14 -  





111 -     -   : 13

1 -    -
2 -          -
3 -    -
4 -        
5 -        
6 -     
7 -    
8 -      ѿ
9 -            
10 -     
11 -        - 
12 -    -  
13 -   - 





112 -     -   : 24

1 -       -
2 -     -
3 -     
4 -       
5 -     
6 -    
7 -       
8 -         1
9 -   
10 -     
11 -    
12 -     
13 -     
14 -     
15 -    .  
16 -    
17 -    
18 -   
19 -     
20 -     
21 -   -  
22 -   
23 -    
24 -       





113 -     -   : 18

1 -  .             - 
2 -      - 
3 -  
4 -       
5 -      
6 -         
7 -       - 
8 -              - 
9 -     - 
10 -      - 
11 -        - 
12 -        
13 -        - 
14 -    . .       
15 -     -  
16 -        - 
17 -      
18 -        





114 -      -   : 24

1 -      - 
2 -    
3 -       
4 -      
5 -   "   "
6 -             -  
7 -       
8 -    
9 -   :    
10 -    
11 -    ... !      .. !
12 -    - 
13 -      ...  -  
14 -      ..  
15 -         -  
16 -   
17 -      -  
18 - :    -  
19 -      
20 -      
21 -     
22 -      .. 
23 -      
24 -    





115 -     -   : 3

1 -  
2 -   -  
3 -    - 





116 -      -   : 8

1 -      [] [-pdf]
2 -      -  
3 -    
4 -   
5 -   []
6 -   
7 -    []
8 -   





117 -      -   : 4

1 -   -    []
2 -      []
3 -    []
4 -    []





118 -     -   : 7

1 -          
2 -       -   
3 -     
4 - :    - 
5 -    - 
6 -     -     
7 -   -     





119 -      -   : 4

1 -        -  
2 -      -  
3 -     
4 -     





120 -     -   : 3

1 -      
2 -    
3 -  





121 -      -   : 13

1 -   ο
2 -     
3 -      
4 -  
5 -    
6 -     
7 -        -   
8 -      
9 -    
10 -  
11 -           
12 -     
13 -     





122 -     -   : 5

1 -  
2 -    -  
3 -    - 
4 -  ()     -   
5 -     [] [-pdf]





123 -      -   : 11

1 -  
2 -       .   
3 -         .   
4 -       
5 -    :  !
6 -     
7 -      
8 -     ο  
9 -    
10 -    
11 -    





124 -     -   : 5

1 -  
2 -    -
3 -    
4 -  
5 -  





125 -     -   : 6

1 -  
2 -       
3 -     
4 -     
5 -     
6 -  





126 -     -   : 4

1 -  
2 - 25     - 
3 -   -  
4 -     - 





127 -     -   : 2

1 -    
2 -        -   





128 -     -   : 3

1 -    [] [-pdf]
2 -      []
3 -     





129 -       -   : 19

1 -    -  
2 -   - 
3 -      - 
4 -     -  
5 -   
6 -  
7 - 
8 -   
9 -   :   :
10 -  
11 -    
12 -      
13 -     
14 -    
15 -    
16 -           ...
17 -   
18 -     
19 -     





130 -     -   : 3

1 -   - 
2 -    
3 -          





131 -     -   : 8

1 -   
2 -    - 
3 -    -   []
4 -   
5 -   - 
6 -        - .  
7 -      - 
8 -      - 





132 -      -   : 4

1 -   -      
2 -                []
3 -      []
4 -   []





133 -     -   : 3

1 -        ..     
2 -    - 
3 -    





134 -     -   : 4

1 -       1945  1995 -  
2 -     - 
3 -  -  
4 -     





135 -       -   : 3

1 -     -   
2 - " " ...   -  
3 -    -   





136 -      -   : 3

1 -     -  
2 -       -
3 -   -  





137 -       -   : 1

1 -     -   





138 -      -   : 2

1 -    - 
2 -         -





139 -      -   : 2

1 -     -  
2 -       -  





140 -    -   : 19

1 -  
2 -   
3 -  
4 -  
5 -   
6 -    
7 -  
8 -  
9 -   
10 -  
11 -   
12 -   
13 -    
14 -   
15 -   
16 -    
17 -    - 
18 -     
19 -    





141 -   -   : 14

1 -     
2 -  -  
3 -      -  
4 -     -  
5 -     -  
6 -    -  
7 -     - 
8 -        
9 -      -  
10 -     -
11 -     -  
12 -     -
13 -     
14 -     





142 -   -   : 139

1 -     -
2 -     
3 -     -  
4 -     - 
5 -        - 
6 -    -
7 -    -
8 -  
9 -      
10 -     -
11 -    
12 -     
13 -     
14 -      
15 -    - 
16 -     - 
17 -      
18 -   
19 -     
20 -   
21 -  
22 -     
23 -   []
24 -       []
25 -   [] [-pdf]
26 -      []
27 -     []
28 -     []
29 -   []
30 -        []
31 -    []
32 -   
33 -   
34 -      []
35 -  
36 -    1
37 -     
38 -        []
39 -     
40 -       []
41 -     - 
42 -    
43 -      -  
44 -     
45 -      - 
46 -   -  
47 -   - 
48 -         - 
49 -        - 
50 -      
51 -      -  
52 -      - 
53 -    - 
54 -    - 
55 -      -  
56 -      - 
57 -          2006-2008
58 -       - 
59 -     ʿ! - 
60 -   
61 -   - 
62 -       - 
63 -      -  
64 -   .....       
65 -   ɿ  
66 -   - 
67 -       -.   
68 -    
69 -     
70 -    
71 -    
72 -     - 
73 -              -  
74 -  
75 -          - 
76 -            - 
77 -    
78 -     
79 -       -  
80 -     -   
81 -       
82 -      -  
83 -    - 
84 -      -  
85 -     -  
86 -     -  
87 -      - 
88 -   -  
89 -      50  1953  2003      㿿    /     
90 -       (   ) -  
91 -         -  
92 -        -  
93 -      - 
94 -         2 -   
95 -    -  
96 -          - 
97 -    - 
98 -      -   
99 -        
100 -      -  
101 -      - 
102 -       -  
103 -     
104 -     - 
105 -  :  
106 -      - 
107 -       []
108 -     (1) - 
109 -    
110 -   - 
111 -                  -   
112 -     
113 -    - 
114 -      _  
115 -   
116 -        -  
117 -        []
118 -   []
119 -   []
120 -        [] [-pdf]
121 -   []
122 -        [] [-pdf]
123 -       - 
124 -          [] [-pdf]
125 -     [] [-pdf]
126 -     "  " -  
127 -   
128 -    
129 -      - 
130 -   1
131 -     
132 -  
133 -     
134 -     
135 -    []
136 -    - 
137 -      - 
138 -  - 
139 -       

link for download 



```

  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part01.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part02.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part03.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part04.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part05.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part06.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part07.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part08.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part09.rar  :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part10.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part11.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part12.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part13.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part14.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part15.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part16.rar   :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part17.rar    :http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part18.rar 



```





```

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part01.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part02.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part03.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part04.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part05.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part06.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part07.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part08.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part09.rar

  :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part10.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part11.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part12.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part13.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part14.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part15.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part16.rar

   :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part17.rar

    :

http://alfetria.com/fichiers/Mawso3a_Alfya/Mawso3a_Alfya.part18.rar
```


 
     .

                          .*

----------


## ameer

[h=[COLOR=#FF0000 !important] ()   ɡ  [/COLOR]]3[/h]
         ..
    (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])   ɡ    ޡ     ɡ   ǡ                   80 . 
     (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) 
        (   )     :
 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## afnaan

......

----------

